

The tiny Instagram projector - kumar303
http://www.getprojecteo.com/?utm_source=Projecteo+site+sign+ups&utm_campaign=cf223d797b-launch_email5_29_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_7b9c6bc380-cf223d797b-72942813

======
noonespecial
The really cool thing about how digital technology has changed the world is
that by the time you buy this dumb plastic toy and just 9 of those little
wheels, you could buy this pico-projector and project all of the pictures
you'll ever take.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001L4L7AQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?qid=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001L4L7AQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?qid=1369844086&sr=8-8&pi=SL75)

~~~
harpastum
Non-mobile link:

[http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-EP-PK-101-Pico-Pocket-
Projector...](http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-EP-PK-101-Pico-Pocket-
Projector/dp/B001L4L7AQ)

Optoma EP-PK-101 Pico Pocket Projector ($114.99)

~~~
noonespecial
Much better. Thanks. On my phone, on the road.

~~~
mattdeboard
Hopefully not driving

------
bluthru
Some people work hard to reduce waste and pollution in society.

Others choose to do this.

~~~
meraku
Lol, true, true. Everyone who buys one of these things will end up sending
them to a landfill soon enough.

~~~
xyzzy123
One of the phrases that changed my world view was "waste in transit".

You know those dollar stores full of crap toys, plastic bibs and bobs,
screwdrivers that will strip after two uses, etc?

All those things are on their way to the landfill, they just happen to briefly
pass through someone's house first...

------
untog
I'd be a lot more inclined to believe it if I saw photos of the images being
projected on a wall. Somehow I don't believe that tiny projector will look too
good.

~~~
brandon272
I very much doubt that the projector is of high quality or that the projected
images would look very good. But if you're an Instagram user you're probably
not extraordinarily picky when it comes to viewing high quality, high
resolution images anyway. :)

~~~
untog
I'd say that Instagram is perfect for its medium. The photos look great on my
phone. They even look good on my tablet. But blown up? Perhaps not.

------
deelowe
I will be reminded of how completely out of touch I am with reality these days
if this does well. That said, I somewhat jokingly predicted this trend
previously. With the explosive growth of digital information and electronics,
I think we'll see a renaissance of analog, mechanical, and otherwise
"physical" things.

Perhaps sometimes people don't want everything to be electronic/digital?
Example: digital photo frames.

~~~
themckman

        That said, I somewhat jokingly predicted this trend previously. With the 
        explosive growth of digital information and electronics, I think we'll see a 
        renaissance of analog, mechanical, and otherwise "physical" things.
    

I've also mentioned this to people, however, not jokingly but in all
seriousness. I think it might have something to do with engaging the senses.
The more senses you can uniquely engage, the stronger your connection to
something will be. Vinyl records, for example, are doing nothing but
exploding. I have all of my music in digital format for listening on the go,
at work, etc., but there's something special about pulling a record off the
shelf and out of the sleeve, setting it on the turntable and dropping the
needle on it. It's more work, but you're rewarded handsomely for that work.

~~~
deelowe
Agreed. I sure do miss the pictures, artwork, liner notes and hidden track
bonuses that came with my CD purchases.

------
chops
It's interesting the throwback trend to the old slide projectors.

A friend of mine has an app for iPad and AppleTV that mimics the old slide
projectors called "The Carousel" ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/carousel-
slide-projector-for...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/carousel-slide-
projector-for/id572401095?ls=1&mt=8)). Basically, it uses the iPad like an old
slide projector (complete with the _chunk chunk_ sounds, visuals, and
controls), and then "projects" the slides to AppleTV (which is then made to
look like a projector screen). And I believe it also streams the pictures from
Instagram, but I'm not positive.

Screenshot: [https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash3/553590_359166274...](https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash3/553590_359166274177153_712695225_n.jpg)

~~~
nairteashop
This is a very cool app. Carousels always remind me of this poignant bit from
mad men: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suRDUFpsHus>

~~~
chops
That scene was actually the inspiration for the app (if you notice in the
photo I posted, it's actually the first image from the Mad Men presentation).

------
jack-r-abbit
Why Instagram only? Their blog links to a Kickstarter update that explains
that, but it is for Backers only.

~~~
ryanwatkins
The company, Mint Digital, also prints Instagram to magnets - StickyGram
<http://mintdigital.com/portfolio>

~~~
jack-r-abbit
That still does not explain why they chose to offer their services only to
Instagram users when accepting a pic directly uploaded to their site(s) is a
fairly easy task. They suggest a work around of just creating an Instagram
account. But I don't want an Instagram account. OTOH, I don't want their
projector either. A magnet I could use... but I can get those lots of places
that don't require an Instagram account.

------
ck2
Very cute.

But very 1970s?

I mean copy picture to usb stick, put stick into TV or DVD player?

~~~
ihuman
It is arguable that, with the filters and square photos, instagram is also
trying to emulate the past.

------
momchenr
I think the traffic that this post is generating is totally throwing off their
launch_email campaign stats... The link above is to:

[http://www.getprojecteo.com/?utm_source=Projecteo+site+sign+...](http://www.getprojecteo.com/?utm_source=Projecteo+site+sign+ups&utm_campaign=cf223d797b-launch_email5_29_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_7b9c6bc380-cf223d797b-72942813)

------
bryans
I have no doubt that, given the proper marketing, the cute factor will make
this a trendy gift for one holiday, either Christmas or Valentine's. But it's
definitely one of those neat little things that could get its 15 minutes and,
for a bunch of folks, be hidden in a box somewhere as a small reminder of the
weird shit we did along the way.

------
LandoCalrissian
I think I'm getting hipster overload with this idea.

------
ziko
Always good to see a new physical product on the market.

All is well but I decided not to part with $35 for this product - simply
because 9 photos are there forever and you can't change that.

If you had a web interface where 10 of your photos could be selected and then
projected, now that's what I'd be willing to pay for.

I'm sure it'll be a success though.

~~~
relix
I'm not so sure it'll be a success. The price point of $9 for 9 pictures is
very high. It's understandably so considering the effort involved, but as a
pure value-for-money trade I feel it's too high. A lot of of their
targetmarket will probably try it out but it might soon die out after the
novelty wears off.

------
bennesvig
Love the idea. I bet having a video showing people what it looks like in use
would increase conversions by a significant number.

~~~
kalleboo
Or it'd send conversions through the floor if it looks like crap (tiny cheap
battery-powered LED bulb...)

------
hahla
This is awesome, the companies other projects look cool too [1]. I remember
seeing their other project foldable.me on kickstarter, I wonder why they
didn't take that route this time?

[1] <http://mintdigital.com/portfolio>

------
1337biz
I would love to have something like this for doing impromptu presentations.
But unfortunately I do not hold many presentations under a blanket. Seriously,
how usable is this in daylight? Or is this just some 10 sec "ha, that's nice
and now what?" gimmick?

------
mseebach
I once had half a plan to do make a Kickstarter campaign for a portable vinyl
recorder (dictaphone style, except wildly impractical) to troll hipsters. I
wonder if this is similar.

------
Turing_Machine
How about View-Master format? :-)

Actually, that's not a bad idea. Anaglyphic or polarized 3D would be cool,
too.

------
DGCA
That's not a tiny Instagram projector, that's just a tiny projector.

------
alvesjnr
This is as much cute as useless.

